# trying to build a betta barracks/drip system... help please?



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

ok so I'm trying to figure out a plan for my betta barracks and need some help figuring out my filtration situation :| 

I honestly dont even know where to begin.There is so much information but none of it makes perfect sence to me. :shock:

So I went to petsmart to try and find some information and all I found was this Fluval 105. would this work?


http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Filtration/External/A201


I'm looking for a good first timer filter. not super cheap but something small that I can put in my spare bedroom. I dont mind spending the extra buck if it will spare me a headache.

anyways, if any of you have information about this toppic or some advise I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Back when I was reading about barracs, all the filters I have people used were sump filters... something like this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19052
But there's tutorials on how to build your own around. 
One of the reasons you want a sump filter is so you can place a heater in the filter which I don't thin kthe filter you posted allowes.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

For multiple tanks you want to use a sump-siphon system.

The siphon is actually easy to build. Since you're not doing a skimmer overflow siphon all you need is some fittings and vinyl tubing.

1. For getting over the top of the tank edge you want a pair of fittings to make a "U" aimed down.
2. The siphon side on the back will also need another "U" aimed up, 
3. Above the sump side of this "U" at the water line you want a "T" fitting that continues up AND goes to the side. Where this T goes to the side will determine the waterline point. Do not seal the hose/pipe that is going further up, let it stick up about an inch above the top of the tank and leave it open.
4. On the sump side of this "T" you want a 90° fitting that leads downward through a hose/pipe that will go to the "sumping sewer".
5. The "sumping sewer" is a pipe that collects the water and leads it to the actual sump. 
6. Fun in the sump... Keep in mind that the sump need only be far enough below the water level of the tanks to allow the water to collect and go into filtration. The "sumping sewer" can be enough sump for a barracks arrangement, then the lower end has the intake to a pump on it, which can force water through a canister filter left unplugged with its impeller removed. The issue is that the pump in the canister filter will not be enough to return the water to the tank without risking a burn-out. Canisters rely on neutral static pressure between intake and output.
Your other option with the sump is a classic stack-box sump which lets the water directly pour onto filter media then dribble through each layer of the stack box. A 5 gallon aquarium is enough sump for twenty gallons with a heavy flow.

Its all rather complex and central and exposes all your fish to each other's diseases. In a large array with UV sterilizers and automated water control systems it makes sense.

*But in a barracks arrangement for home, just use Hydro Sponge #0's primed with Hagen Cycle, Mardel's biological stuff or TLC's tank bacteria culture (last is best) in each individual tanklet.*

Air pumps to run them are about $6.00 each at Walmart. So $12.00 per barrack tanklet for great aeration, filtration and happy healthy safe fish.
(TLC Optimizer for Freshwater Aquariums, Aquatic BioControl, Westlake OH.)
I've used ONLY the TLC product since Marineland stopped shipping NitroSpira pouches.


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for all your help! I have a better idea of what i'm doing now 
I will post pictures once it's all finnished and show you how it looks


----------

